# Raspberry Pi



## SR_Ind (Dec 10, 2011)

My apologies if this query has been posted before.

Has anyone attempted to boot FreeBSD ARM port on http://www.raspberrypi.org/?

I'd very much obliged if someone has any information on this. Qt 5 is going to have a port for this, so if that works on the top of FreeBSD, than nothing like it.


----------



## arrowdodger (Dec 10, 2011)

This may be useful: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hackers/2011-November/036742.html


----------



## kpedersen (Dec 10, 2011)

Has this board even been released to the public yet?


----------



## SR_Ind (Dec 10, 2011)

I've some word from contacts in Nokia that they have a batch of these boards. I'm not sure about public release though.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 10, 2011)

Not publically released yet, no.  Drivers might be a problem for FreeBSD, as the SOC is a proprietary Broadcom with a proprietary GPU.  I'm guessing the Linux drivers will just be binary blobs.


----------



## SR_Ind (Dec 12, 2011)

arrowdodger said:
			
		

> This may be useful: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hackers/2011-November/036742.html


Thanks a lot.


----------



## alie (Dec 28, 2011)

*Bare bones $25 â€˜Raspberryâ€™ computer*

This computer is very small, I hope I can buy one and install FreeBSD on it.

http://venturebeat.com/2011/12/24/bare-bones-25-raspberry-computer-should-be-available-in-january/


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Dec 28, 2011)

256MiB and 100Mbit port is a slight turnoff IMHO.

You won't be able to run FreeBSD on this. It uses a Boardcom BCM2835 CPU, which isn't supported.


----------



## tingo (Jan 3, 2012)

Let's see when they finally starts selling them for $25...


----------



## oliverh (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/509

Well, they're already producing it.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 11, 2012)

There's also a 45$ Indian tablet:
http://www.teleread.com/chris-meadows/35-indian-tablet-makes-its-debut-at-45-for-students/
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-01-04/indians-snap-up-45-tablet-computer/3757592


----------



## alie (Jan 19, 2012)

Do you think we can install NetBSD on this machine?


----------



## halplus (Jan 19, 2012)

I think they will be supported soon. With that price they will become a mass market thing! Well unless somebody closes specifications for the chip or something.


----------



## casibbald (Mar 5, 2012)

*Does the Raspberry PI project need a Bounty to get moving?*

This project could possibly be one of the most deserving of the porting teams attention, and the goals of the project fit in very well with that of BSD's.

Getting young people back into programming and tinkering and actually thinking is of great priority, and I can only think that this project needs a good bounty to get it going.

The question then is what vehicle/mechanism do we use to raise funds to focus porters?

One option could be Kickstarter? 

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## wwinter86 (Mar 11, 2012)

*FreeBSD for the Raspberry Pi single board computer?*

Hi,
Just a quick suggestion, It would be great if FreeBSD supported the Raspberry Pi.
btw RPi uses ARM.


----------



## sossego (Mar 11, 2012)

The difficulty is finding a way for the FreeBSD ARM and a Linux- Debian seems to be the main distro with a lot of ARM support- ARM group to work together.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2012)

Thread 28250
Thread 28587


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 11, 2012)

*All Raspberry topics have now been merged. Keep talk in this one topic please.*


----------



## alie (Jul 2, 2012)

Seems someone started to port FreeBSD to Raspberry Pi:
https://github.com/gonzoua and http://kernelnomicon.org/


----------



## alie (Jul 14, 2012)

Update from NetBSD:
http://mail-index.netbsd.org/port-arm/2012/07/13/msg001367.html

They made good progress with Raspberry Pi.


----------



## alie (Aug 7, 2012)

Finally, a good news for Raspberry Pi owners: http://kernelnomicon.org/?p=164


----------



## tingo (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice! I must try this soon.


----------



## rtwair (Aug 8, 2012)

Awesome progress... I would love to use a pi as a pf firewall/router


----------



## freesbies (Nov 18, 2012)

so.. there are news for raspberry pi guys?
It has been ported or not?


----------



## ChalkBored (Nov 19, 2012)

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hackers/2012-November/041017.html

The short version, it boots, but needs more work to be usable.


----------



## freesbies (Nov 19, 2012)

ok, thanks ChalkBored I'll give a shout from that version on raspi


----------



## Avyd (May 25, 2013)

Wiki page for FreeBSD - Raspberry Pi installation: https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Raspberry Pi


----------



## gkbsd (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello,

I downloaded the last Raspberry Pi image from:
http://www.db.net/downloads/

Everything boots and works fine, except that the firewall PF is not installed, I have an error message about /dev/pf not existing, and it cannot be loaded with kldstat. File pf.conf is created, rc.conf references
	
	



```
pf="YES"
```
but to no avail.

Is it a know issue? Or am I missing an obvious command to load it?

Regards,
gkbsd.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 19, 2013)

It's 
	
	



```
pf_enable="YES"
```


----------



## gkbsd (Jun 19, 2013)

Indeed, that is what I have in the configuration file, I did just write the post by memory, sorry. The fact remains that PF does not load and gives an error message. I will write again the last image on my SD card, type various commands, and will post the outputs here.

Regards,
gkbsd.


----------



## gkbsd (Jun 19, 2013)

I installed the last image from http://www.db.net/downloads/. Below is the results of some commands:


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD raspberry-pi 10.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT #66 r250580M: Sun May 12 18:08:27 EDT 2013     root@odyssey:/home/db/FreeBSD/obj/arm.armv6/home/db/svn/system/head/sys/RPI-B  arm
```


```
# cat /etc/rc.conf
hostname="raspberry-pi"
ifconfig_ue0="DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"

pf_enable="YES"
pf_rules="/etc/pf.conf"

devd_enable="YES"
sendmail_submit_enable="NO"
sendmail_outbound_enable="NO"
sendmail_msp_queue_enable="NO"
```


```
# pfctl -f /etc/pf.conf
pfctl: /dev/pf: No such file or directory
```


```
# kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1    1 0xc0100000 4a256c   kernel
# kldload pf
kldload: can't load pf: No such file or directory
```

And finally:

```
# /etc/rc.d/pf start
kldload: can't load pf: No such file or directory
/etc/rc.d/pf: WARNING: Unable to load kernel module pf
```

Could it be because in the snapshot I loaded pf is disabled for whatever reason?

Regards,
gkbsd.


----------



## bkouhi (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello @gkbsd.

The newest image at that link (bsd-pi-250580M.img.xz) is about 60 MB. So probably it does not contain kernel modules. What's the output of `ls /boot/kernel`? If that directory is empty, it means that the image does not contain kernel modules (or some of kernel modules) and in this case you should build your own image. @gonzo@ posted a blog entry a while ago, it contains a script to automatically generate FreeBSD images for Raspberry Pi. You need -CURRENT branch to build your image:

`# svn co [url=https://svn0.us-west.FreeBSD.org/base/head]https://svn0.us-west.FreeBSD.org/base/head[/url] /usr/src`

Then use the script to generate your own image. It's very simple, at the very least, you need to change these variables in the script:



```
[CMD]export SRCROOT=/src/FreeBSD/head[/CMD]              # path to source tree
[CMD]export MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX=/src/FreeBSD/obj[/CMD]      # path to obj directory
[CMD]export IMG=/src/FreeBSD/obj/bsd-pi.img[/CMD]        # the image will be saved here
```


----------



## gkbsd (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello,

Below the result from the command you requested:

`# ls /boot/kernel/`

```
kernel          kernel.gz.tramp kernel.symbols
```

Thanks for the information, I will definitely try to make my own image as soon as I have the time to, I am very interested by building my own image. I will keep you informed 

Regards,
gkbsd.


----------



## ulzeraj (Oct 12, 2013)

Kind of a silly question but my google-fu failed to get the answer. I'm testing a model B (256MB RAM) running a -CURRENT pre-built image from http://www.db.net/downloads/. 

How do I know if the kernel and binaries are using OABI or EABI? How do I extract that information? Is the method bellow correct?


```
root@dorothy:~ # objdump --full-contents /bin/ls | grep abi
 8e78 5f5f6165 6162695f 72656164 5f747000  __aeabi_read_tp.
 0000 411d0000 00616561 62690001 13000000  A....aeabi......
```

Thanks.


----------



## lakona (Nov 1, 2013)

*SSH into headless RPi with FreeBSD snapshot image*

Aloha,

I downloaded a FreeBSD snapshot (bsd-pi-249280M.img.xz) for the RPi from (http://www.db.net/downloads/) and wrote it to a flash drive.

I have no monitor for the Pi and would like to SSH into it, but don't know the default root password. I can't get into the image because my OS does not support UFS.

Could someone tell me the default root password for this image?

Mahalo,
Jason


----------



## freesbies (Nov 2, 2013)

Try this:


> Username: root
> Password: freebsdarm



Hope that this will help you.


----------



## lakona (Nov 2, 2013)

freesbies said:
			
		

> Try this:
> 
> 
> Hope that this will help you.



Hi freebies,

Thanks for your reply. I actually tried that and no joy.


----------

